# Cancer doll



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi guys. My wife is doing a 60km walk for cancer this summer and is raising money. She is auctioning off one of her handmade dolls with all proceeds going to cancer research. A perfect gift for the little girl or woman in your life. The auction is on her Facebook page. KidChicBoutique. 
Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Terence !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What a great thing she's doing ! Don, weren't you in the market for a new one for the collection ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't do the face book thing But its a great thing she is doing.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. The auction is over. The doll sold for 130. Which is quite a bit less than what they
Sell for retail but every bit helps.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> What a great thing she's doing ! Don, weren't you in the market for a new one for the collection ?


Why yes I am Tom...Thank you for remembering my true passion.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You're welcome Don. Glad to hear it raised money for such a good cause.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> What a great thing she's doing ! Don, weren't you in the market for a new one for the collection ?


 Thats a LOOOOONNNGGG way to walk, I hope she does well in her efforts. BTW Tom, he does have quite the collection doesnt he. I think its because they dont talk back, as his conversation normally doesnt evoke it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If I did, I can assure you, THEY, would own a gun !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Terence, thank your wife for us for doing such a wonderful thing trying to help find a cure for such a horrible disease !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on that Terence. I think we all know someone who has had it in one form or another.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> +1 on that Terence. I think we all know someone who has had it in one form or another.


 +1 on that YD, the suffering that tags along with cancer is not a nice thing to watch!!!!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay Most of the regular responders in here are in the 50+ category. Its imperative to get a physical every year. More importantly at a minimum get a P.S.A test. In April of 2009, I had a P.S.A reading of 4.05, my doctor informed me it was a concern for him. I asked why? He said the threshold was 4.0--I said Aw its alright, so he then said for me to come back in 1 month. I said I couldnt, I was working out of town and came home every 3 to 4 months. It was Dec 2009 before I went back to him, and the reading was then 5.04, then he said ok Im putting you on antibiotics and to come back in 1 month. Again I told him I couldnt come back to him till April of 2010--4 months later. So he made a prescption for antibiotics, and said sometimes elevated P.S.A readings were caused by infections; and that should give it plenty of time for the infection to be gone. He also made an appointment in advance for a biopsy of my prostate on a thurday--in case my P.S.A reading the monday before was elevated--he also made in case arrangements for surgery as you just dont have certain operations done without them. I went home April 2010, had a P.S.A that monday and it was -- 8.9, he was concerned as was I at this point. So I had the biopsy that thursday as was planned. The following tuesday after I was back in Illinois working , he called and told me the results were positive in 3 of the 4 quadrants. It was the most demoralizing news I ever had concerning me. Due to his thinking ahead and all I was scheduled for surgery May 26th 2010. I opted for a complete protastectomy as I wasnt about to do chemotherapy or irradiation. I also told him it cant come back to what isnt there. I have to have a P.S.A done every 3 months for 2 years after the surgery. If all is normal then every 6 months till 5 years. So far my readings have been 0.00---. The reason I told my story is to bring to awareness that 1.) It is known as the silent killer--you feel no pain till what time its too late. 2.) Your family depends on you and you need to get your P.S.A done at a minimum if you dont do annual physicals. 3.) Nobody is immune or or cant get it. Lastly and most importantly, I wanted to let you all know how important a P.S.A really is, its deadly serious, I dodged a bullet; even though I have 0.00 readings now-- and my doctor said he got it all--he told me that still left me with a 35% chance it could come back. Just because my prostate is gone doesnt mean it cant spread in the area where it was removed from. So even now I maintain a vigil by getting tested every 6 months now. I hate doctors, but on occasion they can make a difference!! P.S if any of you have questions or concerns along what I've discussed PM me I can go into details as to particulars of options etc... I researced them all during the 4 months before that April. So to all the older members here-- about that P.S.A


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that Ralph. I'll admit that I have been lax in taking care of myself. If it didn't hurt I was fine. I'm still fine, as far as I know. But I have been to the Dr recently ( I figure it's time to see what damage I've managed to inflict upon myself so far) and have a follow up Monday. Today was a special day...I had a colonoscopy....YEA !! FUN ! Actually i didn't even know they were doing it. The mixture they have you drink the day before ain't no fun for sure. I have to agree though Git R Done ! My wifes uncle had colon cancer and it was not a fun thing to deal with for him


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to hear you're doing good and thanks for sharing Ralph ! I lost a dear friend to bone cancer last year because he had prostate cancer and did nothing about it. It spread to his bones and caused some of the worst suffering a person can endure. He was 44. I applaud you Don for sharing and getting checked as it truly is a silent killer. May you continue staying cancer free Ralph !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would be a wise move. They can also check the back of your teeth for decay or plaque build up....just ask.....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Thanks for sharing that Ralph. I'll admit that I have been lax in taking care of myself. If it didn't hurt I was fine. I'm still fine, as far as I know. But I have been to the Dr recently ( I figure it's time to see what damage I've managed to inflict upon myself so far) and have a follow up Monday. Today was a special day...I had a colonoscopy....YEA !! FUN ! Actually i didn't even know they were doing it. The mixture they have you drink the day before ain't no fun for sure. I have to agree though Git R Done ! My wifes uncle had colon cancer and it was not a fun thing to deal with for him


 LOLOL I had one of those done 2 years ago (colonoscopy), and I could only muster 1/2 of the gallon of that slimy crap stuff. The funny part was when I saw all the coiled up "tubing" (at this point you have to realize i was mildly sedated) and asked the doctor "what is all that there" he said "that is going up the nether regions" I laughed and said there is NO way all that is going back there--at which point he started laughing. Thats when I realized he was serious...


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Thanks for share guys!!!!.....I guess it's time for me to pay a visit to the doctor.


 I dont know about places where you are there, but here I go to "Doctors Nutrition" they have a system in place where you can pay for special testing of anything you want done or normal testing as well. For a P.S.A it is 25$, I have insurance and all--but for 25$ I go there out of my own pocket because its cheaper than a doctors visit with insurance....imagine that! And I dont have to wait in the doctors office or the like. I'm sure there might be testing facilities like this one here where you guys live. Its just a matter of finding them. So for those who dont like doctors its a good alternative. And dont expect a doctor to tell you if he knows where one of the places is!! For example, there are "Doctors Nutrition "--in Gulfport, MS , Longview, TX , as well as here in Mobile,AL , So maybe there might be one where you guys are--just a thought.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah that stuff was a LOT to drink. I mixed it with Gatorade, although next time i hope to remember that somehing less salty would be better as the stuff is a bit salty to begin with. I spit out the last big gulp just to be my defiant self, then wretched up a cup...nasty !! Of coarse it felt like I was craping jagged rocks by the end..next time i think I'll apply a strategic bit of vaseline too...go ahead make your jokes.......OK you all done ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Thanks for share guys!!!!.....I guess it's time for me to pay a visit to the doctor.


 I dont know about places where you are there, but here I go to ;Doctors Nutrition; they have a system in place where you can pay for special testing of anything you want done or normal testing as well. For a P.S.A it is 25$, I have insurance and all--but for 25$ I go there out of my own pocket because its cheaper than a doctors visit with insurance....imagine that! And I dont have to wait in the doctors office or the like. I'm sure there might be testing facilities like this one here where you guys live. Its just a matter of finding them. So for those who dont like doctors its a good alternative. And dont expect a doctor to tell you if he knows where one of the places is!! For example, there are Doctors Nutrition --in Gulfport, MS , Longview, TX , as well as here in Mobile,AL and one in Oklahoma. Ok guys did some research and I have good news. Doctors Nutrition in Mobile can get you the tests done where you live through; Lab Corp. Which is practically in every major city in the U.S; I am posting a link to their website and all you have to do is call them and set up whatever test you want done. The testing will be done at a facility that tests ONLY--so the wait time is less than a doctors visit--which this isnt!! The site also has a price list of all the tests. They even do battery tests---a test consisiting of several tests for a very reasonable price, but on the battery tests I was told there is also a 5.00$ draw fee in addition to the test fee. Anyway read their front page as they also sell pharmaceutical grade supplements etc.. its a good site to peruse. Lastly they do over the phone consultation as well. http://docsnutritionmobile.com/


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Glad to hear you're doing good and thanks for sharing Ralph ! I lost a dear friend to bone cancer last year because he had prostate cancer and did nothing about it. It spread to his bones and caused some of the worst suffering a person can endure. He was 44. I applaud you Don for sharing and getting checked as it truly is a silent killer. May you continue staying cancer free Ralph !!


 Thanks Tom, your friend didnt know he had it til it spread (metasticized) at that point its just a matter of time outside of miracles. It goes back to what I said--you dont feel it. Sorry to hear about your friend, thanks for posting that as it reinforces what I had originally posted.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He actually was warned of his PSA level and chose to ignore it and yes it metastized. He found that out when he developed severe back pain. Thank you Ralph as it was tough to watch. Just hope everyone takes this advice into account.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck to her, I hope you raise lots of money.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I think in total she raised 2500.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done her, fantastic!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Now all she has to do is a 60 km walk this weekend


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Give her our best wishes for a smooth weekend Terence.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Better get those walking/running shoe's in good shape!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

She's had a couple rough weeks with the flu and an injury from training. So she's a little nervous that she's not where she should be fitness wise. I just keep telling her to take her time and enjoy the scenery. She's a very competitive person so it might be good for her to have to slow down.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, keeping it at a modest pace will help her out. I hope she's over the flu.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh dear send her my best. I'm sure she'll be ok.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

She got over the flu before we left for camping. Then durring the week she threw her back out and we had to find a chiropractor. She's ok now. The only thing left is nerves. Lol. I'll pass on your well wishes to her


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Terence, She'll do fine...one step at a time. Change socks and shoes at least once a day !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What a tough lady ! Give her my thanks for doing this !!!!


----------

